# My touchpad reboot with no reason



## indarkness (Feb 24, 2012)

http://pastebin.com/kFMPuL3H
http://pastebin.com/AdM1BKcp

I tried to get the log although I don't know whether it can help or not


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

indarkness said:


> http://pastebin.com/kFMPuL3H
> http://pastebin.com/AdM1BKcp
> 
> I tried to get the log although I don't know whether it can help or not


have you fix your problem? how often you hp rebooting? please let me know if you problem gone because i have rebooting issue on my hp touchpad . , i tried many ways , but still i cannot solved it , seems it's my hardware problem , many android master could not help of this. i think they don't know how to fix this issue. am so upset


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

some people have no reboot issues... and they are so enthusiastic in their nonrebooting tablets that one can take it to mean that that is the majority experience.

i'm not convinced that it is. i have reboot issues as well and it just seems to be something we have to live with for the time being - it is alpha after all.

so hang tight. hopefully future builds will get better at addressing these issues.


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

jinchoung said:


> some people have no reboot issues... and they are so enthusiastic in their nonrebooting tablets that one can take it to mean that that is the majority experience.
> 
> i'm not convinced that it is. i have reboot issues as well and it just seems to be something we have to live with for the time being - it is alpha after all.
> 
> so hang tight. hopefully future builds will get better at addressing these issues.


So you have same issues . i agree with you , because i did tried everything , but still , i cannot fix it, so just let it reboot .. i hope one day he will get tired to get reboot . hehehhehe , anyway if you solved this issue let me know my friend, i just curious about this problem , keep in touch ok


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

hehe, will do. and yeah, hopefully, we'll get this problem addressed. but remember, it is still be alpha (not even beta), so we will just need some patience.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

have you tried the most recent nightly? Solid as a rock for me. I got reboots with alpha 2.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Try setting your CPU min frequency hover. I had to set mine to 432 to make it stop. It also doesn't like to go higher than 1512 for the max


----------



## Sonik200 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine reboot randomly when I browse web, android market or when I push the power button to turn the screen off. Did everything but still the same. I loaded the same stuff on 2 TP and only one is doing that. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

we cannot do anything regarding reboot issues .many ways i tried .ACMEUninstaller, webos doctor , cm7 to cm9 , but still my hp reboot by it self .. 
some android master said . try run ACMEUninstaller, after that using ACMEInstaller2 install Clockwordmod and moboot, then from Clockwordmod install 
the ROM and the Gapps , hopefully reboot will gone ...


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

kalim wu said:


> we cannot do anything regarding reboot issues .


Yes you can, read my post above.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

I sometimes have a reboots when going to sleep, normally after a cold boot, but doing a wipe cache+dalvik and fixing permissions from recovery solves the problem.
Give it a try next time you get a reboot, who knows, it may work for yours


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

silentmage said:


> Try setting your CPU min frequency hover. I had to set mine to 432 to make it stop. It also doesn't like to go higher than 1512 for the max


"CPU min freq hover"?

can you specify where this setting is?

are you talking about SETTINGS > PERFORMANCE > PROCESSOR ? cuz nothing there lets me change the min/max... it just tells you what there are.

jin


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

install setCPU


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

jinchoung said:


> "CPU min freq hover"?
> 
> can you specify where this setting is?
> 
> ...


That was meant to say 'higher' before auto correct butchered it. To control my CPU frequency I use SetCPU. That is a paid app though, and there are some free CPU controllers available if you search the market, pimp my CPU comes to mind.


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

sandman said:


> Yes you can, read my post above.


i will try .. you means cm nightly build? do i have run ACMEUninstaller before i flash that?


----------



## Sonik200 (Mar 2, 2012)

kalim wu said:


> i will try .. you means cm nightly build? do i have run ACMEUninstaller before i flash that?


I already tried that, still rebooting.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

also tried to set the lowest CPU speed to above 192 (i think i set it to 394 or something)... still crashed.

oh well.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

hey guys!

i found the file where the android logs what happens before a crash! and yes, it seems to have something to do with the SOUND (of all things!) - someone mentioned that turning off the sound got rid of the crashes and i've tried that and i have been running rock steady ever since!

check your crash logs as well and post them here:

http://rootzwiki.com...ve-a-crash-log/

i have the location and name of the crash log in that thread as well!

finally, some progress!

P.S. how do we alert developers to this issue? of course this is alpha and we're certainly not demanding a fix but they should at least know about a showstopping bug like this... and maybe they can look into why it only seems to affect some tps and not all of them.


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

Dubi said:


> I already tried that, still rebooting.


i tried cm9 nightly builds until now i still got reboot BUT the reboot happened very seldom , probably once in the while , sometime not happened , 
here was i did . i run ACMEUninstaller to make sure i clean all the kernel , after that i run ACMEInstaller2 to install moboot and clockwordmod , 
after that from clockwordmod i flash the Nightly builds Rom ( here is the link , make sure download the lastest one http://techerrata.com/browse/nightly_kangs/tenderloin ) and flash the gapps ( here is the link http://goo-inside.me/gapps ) after that you can reboot your system and enjoy it . here is the nightly builds forum http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18442-rom-unofficial-cm9-nightly-builds/


----------



## clamder (Aug 25, 2011)

i've tried pretty much everything as well. i've installed cm9 on multiple 16gb and 32gbs and i started way back in the first alpha0 of cm7. this is the first time i've seen this 16gb touchpad that i'm working on reboot like this. basically, webos works properly. i've doctor'd the device to 3.0.5, done a full erase, done acmeuninstall, acmeinstalled cm9 from scratch, none of that really worked. the only thing that semi-worked was when i installed cm7 3.5 on this device, ran setcpu and underclocked the max to about 900mhz, and then installed cm9 over it without wiping data so the cpu settings would stick. it gave me little nagging issues like the clock has stopped message, but it seemed to work better than if i were to install from scratch. perhaps this is due to voltage table issues? can someone point me to a "safer" kernel for this? not sure what else to do as every time i try to fully wipe it and reinstall cm9, it automatically restarts every time i do a few things, way before i even get a chance to underclock it.

edit: another thing, sometimes it even bootloops during bootanimation... anyone have these issues?


----------



## Volk (Apr 2, 2012)

I've also had a problem with seemingly random reboots. Without looking at the logs I've narrowed down the problem to the volume settings. Even in webOS my Touchpad rebooted every once in a while playing flash videos/music at max volume. The same thing seems to occur in CM 9 but with a greater number of music/video formats. The simple solution that I've found is to set the volume to one step below maximum. Since I figured this out my problems have so far disappeared completely. I am currently running the second alpha with the updated Adreno drivers and the 1.4 Supreme Mod pack (setCPU is set at 1.728/interactive). I've tried the Bricked kernel which gave me constant reboots (from the very first Google setup window) but that might be because I screwed up something during the install.Overall I've had a pretty smooth experience with ICS and hopefully my tip regarding the volume is applicable to someone else's problems.


----------



## clamder (Aug 25, 2011)

i've tried turning down the volume, turning the volume all the way down, removing haptic feedback, removing vibration on keyboard, none of those resolved the rebooting. also, there are multiple times where the reboot occurs during the bootanimation. that makes me think that the current voltage table in the kernel may be incompatible with a small number of touchpads, but of course i don't know how to test that...


----------



## siddhantg28 (Mar 18, 2012)

heres how i fixed my problem  iam now running nightly unofficial for tenderloin 1st april 2012 http://techerrata.com/browse/nightly_kangs/tenderloin
i had the same problem of random reboots i tried everything from installing different kernels roms gapps none helped..then i found out that turning off the volume completely worked and also turning off vibrations..but got bored without sound..so i installed the above rom it was quite stable but eventually crashed less often though especially when quitting off apps it always rebooted...what i did to stop this was run fieldrunner HD play it for a few sec then saved and quit went back to menu of the game but instead of quitting the game i pressed my home button so the game was there in the background as a paused process and it worked as long as the game is there in the background it doesnt reboot i can play all the games with full SOUND watch videos!!! 

iam not sure this will work for every one but it works for me running fieldrunner HD in the background somehow prevents the kernel from panicking which was happening due to sound!!!
lets hope that linux kernel 3.0 fixes this issue when released for cm9!!!


----------



## clamder (Aug 25, 2011)

i finally set up adb so that i can run logcat. i don't see any clear messages before it just reboots on its own... i ran acmeuninstaller... re-downloaded the latest 04/04 official nightly, gapps 3/17, moboot 0.3.5, cwm, and installed it using acmeinstaller2.

i used setcpu to downclock my max cpu to 900mhz, and put the minimum at 400mhz. i'm using the ondemand governor. i was looking around in cputuner right before this last reboot.

i had the volume turned all the way down. i turned off haptic feedback in the os, as well as in the keyboard settings. this was a clean install and i wiped cache/dalvik/fixed permissions right before as well. can someone help?

View attachment logcat.txt


----------



## gdizzle222 (Jan 26, 2012)

clamder said:


> i finally set up adb so that i can run logcat. i don't see any clear messages before it just reboots on its own... i ran acmeuninstaller... re-downloaded the latest 04/04 official nightly, gapps 3/17, moboot 0.3.5, cwm, and installed it using acmeinstaller2.
> 
> i used setcpu to downclock my max cpu to 900mhz, and put the minimum at 400mhz. i'm using the ondemand governor. i was looking around in cputuner right before this last reboot.
> 
> ...


Turning down the volume also didnt work for me. The only thing that worked was deleting the libaudio.so from the system\lib folder in the installation zip file. After deleting that and deleting data/cache/davlik/format system in CWM and installing this modified zip, I was able to have a rom with zero reboots at all. It works wonderfully except for the fact that it has NO SOUND. But this was a better option for me than a completely useless rom. Hopefully someone can figure out what is wrong with the libaudio.so file, or update the kernel so it doesn't crash from it. Cheers


----------

